# Intel Q6600 - Need Advanced Mobo Help!



## roger wolfe (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi guys... I'm new, but I need some OC help for my system.

I have read many articles and posts, but I am wondering if someone may have some useful advice for my specific case.
I'm trying to OC my Q6600... below are all the system specs you need:

*EQUIPMENT*
- (CPU) Intel Quad *Core2 Q6600* (65nm 2.40 GHz) ... with *G0 stepping*
- (RAM) *Crucial Ballistix PC-6400* (4 GB @ 800 MHz) ... optimal CAS == 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0v
- (motherboard) *ASUS P5K-E*
- (heatsink) Cooler Master Hyper 212 PLUS ... *air cooling*
- (PSU) ANTEC 650w
- (case) Aluminum // (fans) 3x 120mm + 1x 80mm

- North Bridge == *P-35* chip
- The FSB and DRAM Freq. are synchronous (cannot be separated)
- I use *Prime-95* for 8-hours+ to check for system stability.


*DEFAULT SETUP*
--- *2.40 GHz*
Multiplier ..... 9
FSB NB Strap ..... 200 MHz
FSB Frequency ..... 200 MHz
PCIE Frequency ..... 100 MHz
DRAM Frequency ..... 800 MHz
DRAM Settings ..... 5-5-5-18 / 2T
CPU Voltage ..... 1.2000v
CPU PLL Volt ..... *1.50v** // 1.60v // 1.70v // 1.80v
DRAM Voltage ..... 1.80v
FSB Termination Volt ..... *1.20v** // 1.30v // 1.40v // 1.50v
North Bridge Voltage ..... *1.25v** // 1.40v // 1.55v // 1.70v

Max CPU Temp == 40c
Max MB Temp == 35c


*LAST STABLE SETUP*
--- *3.01 GHz*
Multiplier ..... 9
FSB NB Strap ..... 333 MHz
FSB Frequency ..... 333 MHz
PCIE Frequency ..... 100 MHz
DRAM Frequency ..... 800 MHz
DRAM Settings ..... 4-3-4-10 / 2T <----- *Very low CAS, but STABLE!*
CPU Voltage ..... *1.3000v*
CPU PLL Volt ..... 1.50v
DRAM Voltage ..... *2.00v*
FSB Termination Volt ..... 1.20v
North Bridge Voltage ..... 1.25v

Max CPU Temp == 47c
Max MB Temp == 40c


*CURRENT STRESS TEST SETUP*
--- *3.41 GHz*
Multiplier ..... *8*
FSB NB Strap ..... 333 MHz
FSB Frequency ..... *425 MHz*
PCIE Frequency ..... 100 MHz
DRAM Frequency ..... *850 MHz*
DRAM Settings ..... 5-4-5-14 / 2T
CPU Voltage ..... *1.4250v* <----- *Crashed at 1.4125v around 3-6 hours of testing*
CPU PLL Volt ..... *1.60v*
DRAM Voltage ..... 2.00v
FSB Termination Volt ..... *1.30v*
North Bridge Voltage ..... *1.40v*

Max CPU Temp == 58c
Max MB Temp == 45c

--------------------------------------------------
Okay... here are my questions...

*Q1)* For this CURRENT setup @ 3.41 GHz ... is my CPU PLL Voltage too higher?
*Q2)* For this CURRENT setup @ 3.41 GHz ... is my FSB Termination Voltage too higher?
*Q3)* For this CURRENT setup @ 3.41 GHz ... is my North Bridge Voltage too higher?

I basically don't want to "over stress" my components (or burn them).

From what I understand...
- I think my NB voltage is fine (1-rank above default), because the Frequency is above 400 MHz ???
- I'm not too sure about my CPU PLL... I dont' want to stress the internal clock system, yet since the FSB and VCORE are so high, I think I need it (1-rank) higher than default ???
- I'm not sure about the FSB Term. Volt. either... but I think it needs to stay at (or above) the actual VCORE readings ???

Any extra help with my questions 1-3 would be greatful.
Thanks!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Im assuming this is what is stable at the moment? The PLL is a little unsafe. I would try to stick with 1.5 max, even if it means lowering the overall clock. Try to fix your ram speed to be at 800mhz or slightly under. Ram does not take well to being ran faster than what its rated for. Everything else seems ok but that PLL would scare me.


----------



## roger wolfe (Nov 15, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Im assuming this is what is stable at the moment? The PLL is a little unsafe. I would try to stick with 1.5 max, even if it means lowering the overall clock. Try to fix your ram speed to be at 800mhz or slightly under. Ram does not take well to being ran faster than what its rated for. Everything else seems ok but that PLL would scare me.


Even for a Q6600 processor ???
The lowest PLL voltage is 1.50v, next one is 1.60v... goes all the way up to 1.80v

Also, my Ballistix RAM modules can take that extra MHz ... they have been proven to run over 900 MHz without any issues / overstress.

Of course... right now I'm trying to lower my PLL / VTT / NB voltages down back to default (1-rank down) to see if it'll still run stable with 8+ hours with Prime-95.
Better to be at default than over volting your mobo i guess.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Just went back and re read what you have posted, You upped those setting because you felt they needed to be? Thats incorrect logic. You should never touch those setting untill you have tried other things first to make your OC stable. Very rarely will you ever touch them. Default voltage will be the best/safest unless one of the settings is absolutely needed to make the system stable.

Iv read a few horror stories where people have fried their mother boards before they damaged the chips so id be a little cautious and not randomly up voltages just because. Google is your friend when you do not understand what something is for exactly.


----------



## roger wolfe (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually finished more testing today...

Took me 24+ hours... but I did mange to lower all my voltages back to default values (except VCORE / DRAM).

I was going to try lowering them once my other stress tests were finished.

Yes, I know over volting components = fried metal.... which was why I was asking.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you only just using prime95? Id suggest another test as well. OCCT is a good program as well. The general run and the linpack are just as mean as prime ever could be. Give that a run as run too double check. Really the linpack is all thats needed. The other would be up too you.

http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------

